# Mancunian Mortuary Chapel



## Infraredd (Sep 30, 2013)

Agecroft Cemetery and Crematorium is a public cemetery in Pendlebury, Salford, Greater Manchester.
In the grounds is a large disused mortuary chapel with a clock tower. Abandoned in the 1980's it is now derelict, overgrown and listed as a heritage building at risk by the Victorian Society.
It also has a thriving population of pigeons who use it as a toilet.
This is the main tower




External by Infraredd, on Flickr

After my very undignified entrance (fatter than I thought!) this is how it looks on the inside.




Roof by Infraredd, on Flickr




Doors by Infraredd, on Flickr

Under the roof and into the chapel - picking my way through the pigeon poo 




Inside right by Infraredd, on Flickr




Inside left by Infraredd, on Flickr

See the one and only attempt at tagging left of the cross




Cross by Infraredd, on Flickr

Given the elaborate staging I think this must have had bells - there are still bits of the clock mechanism up there. Why they built a gallery up so high and so narrow is beyond me. Not a place for choirboys with vertigo.




Belfry by Infraredd, on Flickr




Windows by Infraredd, on Flickr




Inside tower top to bottom by Infraredd, on Flickr

This place has 4 entrances and a little door with a cage over it that must be the access to the fire escape structure that opens onto the clock face level of the tower. This is the side entrance.




Arch by Infraredd, on Flickr

Wondered why this door had no padlock but wouldn't open




Ivy by Infraredd, on Flickr

Outside




Porch by Infraredd, on Flickr




Top of tower back by Infraredd, on Flickr

And now for something completely different




Clock by Infraredd, on Flickr

Full set
http://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157636048473863/

Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 30, 2013)

Rather nice that is thanks for sharing!


----------



## krela (Sep 30, 2013)

Lovely as always sir!


----------



## ZerO81 (Sep 30, 2013)

Not a huge fan of the processing in some of these, but the building itself looks rather nice.

May have to head into the Salford danger-zone to see the place for my self.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 30, 2013)

Stunning, stunning images! Love it!


----------



## DJhooker (Sep 30, 2013)

shame it looks fooked in places but hey, it is in salford surprised it's still standing lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks like its nearly past it,superb pics.


----------



## Infraredd (Dec 11, 2013)

Went back over the weekend to try my quadcopter in the inaccessible bits 
and of the 8 avi's I thought I had taken only 3 had images 
and they were mostly of pigeon poo at take off and landing.
********!
Anyway did some detail shots with a telephoto




He that believes by Infraredd, on Flickr




2 doors by Infraredd, on Flickr




House of flying rats by Infraredd, on Flickr




Ironwork by Infraredd, on Flickr




Rails by Infraredd, on Flickr




Top door by Infraredd, on Flickr

The summer growth outside has been cut back & the access point isn't the way I left it - so someone else has been in




Mortuary Chapel by Infraredd, on Flickr


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 11, 2013)

Love your style of photos please don't change it.
Great report and location


----------



## S6Boy (Dec 12, 2013)

Some quality shots here, like the idea of the quadcopter.. Not to far away from me so might have to check this out.
Been past the actual cemetery about 100 times but never ventured in..


----------



## night crawler (Dec 12, 2013)

You bring a whole new dimention to photography. Quite brilliant


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 12, 2013)

Superb!
Never seen this location before!
Thanks..


----------



## MD (Dec 12, 2013)

lovely stuff


----------



## mickietoobad (Dec 25, 2013)

Interesting and stunning place. i would love to do a night time investigation here. Cheers


----------

